

Got Skype? Want Skype? - sallywu
http://webpoet.wordpress.com/2008/05/15/got-skype-want-skype/

======
michael_dorfman
Well, that's a minute of my life I'll never get back.

~~~
raju
My reaction exactly. I am not sure what that was about.

------
sallywu
would you use skype if google bought them?

~~~
iamdave
Yes.

